# Echo PAS help



## RollinCoal02 (May 30, 2022)

I picked up a like new Echo SRM 2030 that was straight gassed. I rebuilt it and converted it into a PAS. When using the unit the cable will go all crazy inside and start rattling the shaft. from what I can tell the coupler in the middle seems like it gets thrown out of balance and starts bouncing off the walls of the shaft and i have to stop the trimmer and restart. Does anyone know what i am talking about and what the fix is?


----------



## computeruser (Jun 3, 2022)

Did you pull the guts out of the tube and inspect?is the inner tube liner ok?

The only time I have had that experience or anything like it was when I was in the process of snapping the upper half flex shaft. The cutting end would still turn but eventually stopped when the shaft broke all the way through and completely failed.


----------



## RollinCoal02 (Jun 3, 2022)

It’s all new parts. I guess I can pull it apart and inspect the guts to rule that out


----------

